# Dalmatian Playdate



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I had my friend bring his two Dalmatians tonight for Lincoln to play with. The black spotted one is 14 years old and he is the father of the lemon spotted one whos 11. I fed them raw tonight as a treat, and gave them a bath, cleaned their ears and cut nails . The older guy is aging fast. I dont think he has much time left as all these things hit the last 6 months between arthritis, muscle spasms, hearing loss etc. Poor guy they are family to me


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

More




























Not sure if my dog was sniffing Atlas' butt or many bits..but either way..my dog isnt normal


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very cute! It's a dudes' night out!

I was JUST thinking how it's weird that there's no Dalmatians on this site... You must have ESPN or something!!:biggrin:

ETA: Are the dalmatians always fed raw?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

lol well theres his two on the site. I treat them like family so yeah lol


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

super cute pictures, thanks for sharing!!
We do need some dals around here!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

No they are on a semi quality kibble. I am trying my hardest to get them full raw but they do get raw meals every now and again. He is thinking about putting them on Orijen tho...considering they were on Nutro when I met him...


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Aw, they are awesome. That's amazing how he is 14 years old! I think he looks damn good!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So sweet. Love the pictures! Our dalmation(female) Sparky lived to a little over 13. You have brought back good memories with your photos for me of her. of course through teary eyes.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, his older guy dont have much time left. They are both outside dogs for the next couple years due to circumstances out of his control. They were always indoors before. But they will have heat, lovings, great food etc. I dont agree with it but it could be worse. I told him if he has to euthanize either one that it would be nice if I could be there to. They changed my view on Dalmatians. They are my family. I want to see them one last time before they part and would like to be there if they arent suffering so bad they need to go now. Normally I dont bother but they are such great dogs I treat them like my own, so they have grown on me. When they go, I will probably cry for months after over it. In fact just thinking about is upsetting me lol. 

Never have I been so close to a friends dogs before, but these guys take the prize for it..


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Dalmatians seem to get a bad rep.:frown: The Dalmatian we had came from the sweetest breeder. She actually cried she was so attached to her puppies when she handed the pup over to us. She brought her to one of her families houses and we picked her up at 2 and 1/2 months of age. The breeder would not let her pups go until then and wow what a wonderful breeder and dog she was. This breeder had her trained already to go potty near the end of the yard which of course we had fenced. I never knew how wonderful a breed they were until we got ours. And no we did not get her when 101 Dalmatians was out got her before that ! She grew up with the kids and they still talk about her. She camped with us just did everything! Ugh again so many memories flooding my thoughts right now makes me happy to remember and of course sad to think she's gone. She wasvery well loved and will always be in my family's heart! :smile:


----------

